# This is aquascapping to the extreme



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

coolest aquascaping ive seen.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

it's pretty surreal looking that's for sure


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes i love that scape.There was another where it looked like a waterfall in a forest.
2007_7.jpg (image)

And the winner this years is something i have always wanted to make myself,yet it looks hard,lol.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cwbt2D65i9k/TOrRkItSR2I/AAAAAAAADIQ/qWOS6p0EFoQ/s1600/0001_big.jpg


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's one of a similar nature I recently found. I wasn't aware of this style before and it really blew me away.

My mini tank - Nano Aquariums - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## Mark1988 (Jan 9, 2011)

Those tanks are gorgeous. I would love to be able to make something like that one day.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I LOVE these types of aquariums. If you wanna se a bunch check out Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine. It has all the competition winners from the contest. Are there more pics from the contest online somewhere? Sorry can't remember the name of the contect lol.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

AGA aquascaping contest delivers stunning freshwater views
AquaScaping World Magazine - Aquabird Contest 2010 Results
Aquascaping Contest - Aquatic Scapers Europe
2010 AGA Aquascaping Contest


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Yes i love that scape.There was another where it looked like a waterfall in a forest.
> 2007_7.jpg (image)
> 
> And the winner this years is something i have always wanted to make myself,yet it looks hard,lol.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cwbt2D65i9k/TOrRkItSR2I/AAAAAAAADIQ/qWOS6p0EFoQ/s1600/0001_big.jpg


I love the waterfall pic. I actually found the picture before and it explained how it's done.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

All those look amazing. If I had the time to tend to it, I'd most certainly set one up, but I've got enough to do in my life that I just can't fit in the care of one of those at all.


----------

